# Cajun Strawberry Cheesecake ~ Foamheart



## foamheart

I wanted to start this sort of backwards, showing what I just had with a cup of coffee.













IMG_7022.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 21, 2016






Seriously, doesn't that look like a million calories. Doesn't it look like something you'd ask for off the dessert cart at Antoines?

Who doesn't like a rich thick creamy NY cheesecake, I know I love them! But in the south when its 100 degrees in the shade and 98% humidity....... Well we needed something lighter, fluffier, with the same delicious taste. You of course want it to taste awesome, but you also want to get that wow factor, and it to be incredibly easy to make.  Well two outta three right? Nope, this does it all, now if it was just diet food!

I always give credit where its due, this is my baby sisters recipe. She's the brains in the family.

I want to tell you, this time I want you to use your imagination because since this is not going to a party, and I don't have anyone I want to impress coming over I not going to spread the topping or the whipped cream till plates. If I did the cream would seperate and the topping would slide off. The top can get really fancy too. Fanned out large strawberries, etc.

Starting at the begining, I am not big on graham crackers or oreo cookies for a crust. This uses 'Lady Fingers", you can buy at any large grocery pre-packaged, or for over the top..... get a real baker to make you some. They are amazing fresh. 

Prep the pan with a piece of parchment paper, you'll appreciate it later.

Lined the bottom .......













IMG_6991.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 21, 2016






Line the sides and brush on some fruit juice. I show you why its bottom first then sides later.













IMG_6992.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 21, 2016






Don't ya love that color and those lady fingers just perk right up. Lightly coat, soggy lady fingers are not good eats.













IMG_6996.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 21, 2016






I have plenty of old and new jelly which deserves my attention and so far I did a dang good job on 'em. I think strawberry cheese cake should have strawberry in it besides just on it and around it and under it....LOL

We place the cheese cake filling in the mold. Which BTW is a 9" spring form, I have smaller but this cheesecake never lasts long enough to justify a small one. I love this next picture.













IMG_6998.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 21, 2016






If I were going to a party, I would slather the freezer jelly or strawberry tapping all over the cheesecake center and dot with whipped cream poofs, possibly some fanned berries. If you feel the jelly or topping is too much (I can't imagine how), you can used sliced strawberries.

At this stage its in the reefer till chilled or over night. I covered it with plastic wrap because I didn't like the way the lady fingers were drying out.













IMG_7007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 21, 2016






I should have known better than to use this picture with the brine. Inquiring minds want to know, right?

LOL.......

Today pull it out, release the spring form and since you put down the circular parchment, you can just slide it right onto the cake plate.













IMG_7021.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 21, 2016






Here you have a blank palet, rasberry, blueberry, blackberry, strawberry, chocolate, even a caramel strip and some simple highlights a mint sprig?

I said I would explain the lady fingers on the bottom first. Nope the slight depression between the top of the cheese cake filling and the crown of the lady fingers. IF you put topping (my freezer jelly) this keeps the topping on the cake. as soon as you slice it, the game is on and it all starts heading to the edges which looks pretty cool too.

Below is a link to my recipe book's page for this.

Cajun Strawberry Cheese Cake (Mary Leah)

I have one last picture to add...... I saved it for last as to not make any of you think less of the cheesecake. 

Wait one more money shot first of this light fluffy delicious cheesecake!













IMG_7025.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 21, 2016






My secret?













IMG_7024.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 21, 2016






Try it for fast and easy, and if you don't love it, and impress all at the table,  I'll pay you back.

I have made a lot of these, always have the makings in the pantry/freezer. Everyone thinks I bought it from a professional pastry Chef and they want the phone number.

Try it for a summer treat!

The "View All" big pictures gives it all away....LOL


----------



## b-one

Looks tasty,that's a pretty full fridge! You need to throw a party!:biggrin:


----------



## tropics

Love it


----------



## foamheart

b-one said:


> Looks tasty,that's a pretty full fridge! You need to throw a party!


I have three more just as full and the beer/project reefer.

No shortage of refrigeration around here!


----------



## foamheart

tropics said:


> Love it


I know you make a great NY cheesecake. You need to try this for light and delicious for summer.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Great Post! Love Cheese cake but the prep and baking is labor intensive. This I could get my " I don't Cook! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





" Wife to make...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## foamheart

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Great Post! Love Cheese cake but the prep and baking is labor intensive. This I could get my " I don't Cook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Wife to make...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...JJ


Thanks Chef, its not just an instant jello mix, it has a lot more. Pick up the ingredients, and make it when one of your daughters comes home and she how it sells!  My Mom always liked with some Knotts Berry farms seedless rasberries. We didn't get rasberries in the south. Sometimes she'd thin it, sometimes not. Caramel sauce..... Its a lady woer!  That and a bottle a bubbly never missed.

I can't say enough good about it. You'll just have to try it.


----------



## Bearcarver

That looks Great, Foamy!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I could stand some of that right now!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Mrs Bear Makes something that starts out just like that: Calls it a "Strawberry Crown Cake".

She lines all the Lady Fingers like you did.

Then she alternates a mixture of Cream Cheese and Cool Whip.

Then Strawberries

Then the Mixture

Then Strawberries

Then the Mixture

Etc

Etc.

Then sometimes she does the same thing but uses Cherry Pie Filling instead of the Strawberries. Calls that one "Cherry Crown Cake".

Bear


----------



## foamheart

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Great, Foamy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could stand some of that right now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Bear Makes something that starts out just like that: Calls it a "Strawberry Crown Cake".
> 
> She lines all the Lady Fingers like you did.
> 
> Then she alternates a mixture of Cream Cheese and Cool Whip.
> 
> Then Strawberries
> 
> Then the Mixture
> 
> Then Strawberries
> 
> Then the Mixture
> 
> Etc
> 
> Etc.
> 
> Then sometimes she does the same thing but uses Cherry Pie Filling instead of the Strawberries. Calls that one "Cherry Crown Cake".
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear

I imagine there are lots of variations, but we really like it cause its not heavy. Don't get me wrong I like  good NY cheesecake with the sour cream cooked on top but this is pretty good. And a lot easier.


----------



## bdc3

That looks really great! My father-in-law from Louisana would make the jello mix and add a package of cream cheese to the mix. Really made it richer. 
I must say that is one pretty cake. They use to tell us in the restaurant business people order by looks. They will really want a slice of that cake! Nice!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Another home run by Foamy looks great even though I don't like cheese cake Ms will try this.


----------



## foamheart

BDC3 said:


> That looks really great! My father-in-law from Louisana would make the jello mix and add a package of cream cheese to the mix. Really made it richer.
> I must say that is one pretty cake. They use to tell us in the restaurant business people order by looks. They will really want a slice of that cake! Nice!


 Thank you

Its sad because it does make your feel impressed even by those who can really make those wonderful foods, with those beautiful presentations.

Seriously its just a blank pallet, its hard to mess up.


----------



## foamheart

HalfSmoked said:


> Another home run by Foamy looks great even though I don't like cheese cake Ms will try this.


Thank you.

You might change your mind, ya never know. Mom always made us taste a bite of everything even if we hated it the night before....LOL  Sometimes my tastes did change, or someone prepared the dish differently. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ya just never know.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Wow, very nice Foam !  Thumbs Up  Awesome thread !


----------



## worktogthr

We forced it out of you haha!!! That looks delicious and I love the idea of the lady fingers crust!!


----------



## foamheart

worktogthr said:


> We forced it out of you haha!!! That looks delicious and I love the idea of the lady fingers crust!!


People think its fancy, especially when brushed with strawberry juice. But really its just easier than graham cracker or oreo crumbs.

You know its cream cheese, but its nothing like those NY cream cheese cakes!


----------



## SmokinAl

Oh Yea Kevin!

God stuff!

I love the idea of using the lady fingers!

I gained a pound just reading your post!

Al


----------



## foamheart

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow, very nice Foam !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome thread !


Thank you sir.


----------



## foamheart

SmokinAl said:


> Oh Yea Kevin!
> 
> God stuff!
> 
> I love the idea of using the lady fingers!
> 
> I gained a pound just reading your post!
> 
> Al


Thank you

Pop said the cheesecake cut his knee recovery time by 50% when they put his in.


----------



## gary s

Dang, that looks good, I could have stood a piece with my coffee.  Gotta try the Lady Fingers     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## tropics

Kevin what size spring pan is that? I have almost every thing so should be doing it this weekend

Richie


----------



## foamheart

I think its a 9", its not a professional and I only have two sizes, small and large, its the large and I call it a 9", and the small I call a 6". But really just a large and a small.

Instead of preserves, you can also use those canned pie fillings, apple, cherry, peach, blueberry, but strawberry is still the best and I give caramel a close second.


----------



## bdskelly

Well. Dang.. I posted at the other post before I had seen this one. All questions answered except how'd the pedicure on your chicken turn out?  Point to you kev. b


----------



## GaryHibbert

Well, I've got a weakness for cheese cake, and this one looks like a real winner.  I can see it being especially good served cold on a hot summer day.  I'll be looking for that mix--never seen it up here.

Thanks you Sir!!!

Gary


----------



## foamheart

BDSkelly said:


> Well. Dang.. I posted at the other post before I had seen this one. All questions answered except how'd the pedicure on your chicken turn out?  Point to you kev. b


Hey Brian......... LOL

The brined chicken was fine. It wasn't over the top because I decided that i a little is good a lot must be better........ its the old male macho ego. I over spiced it. Don't get me wrong it was good I just threw in too many herbs and spices. LOL


----------



## foamheart

GaryHibbert said:


> Well, I've got a weakness for cheese cake, and this one looks like a real winner.  I can see it being especially good served cold on a hot summer day.  I'll be looking for that mix--never seen it up here.
> 
> Thanks you Sir!!!
> 
> Gary


This is a great alternative to the NY style. And its so quick and easy. I bet you can find the mixes.  Oh wait, you live...... up there. J/K <chuckles>


----------



## martincarmelama

Looks delicious. Love to try it.


----------



## tropics

Hey Foam it actually taste pretty good.Thanks for sharing

Richie













100_4013.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 29, 2016


----------



## foamheart

Martincarmelama said:


> Looks delicious. Love to try it.


Looks like it got Richie's approval!

Hope you do, and enjoy it.


----------



## foamheart

tropics said:


> Hey Foam it actually taste pretty good.Thanks for sharing
> 
> Richie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_4013.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ tropics
> __ Apr 29, 2016


What kind of fruit did you use? Strawberries? Rasberries? Caramel? Does caramel come from a fruit tree or a fruit bush?

Thanks Richie...... Its also nice not to have the oven heat the house. And with the way the temperatures have shifted, it might not be a bad thing for up there these days too.


----------



## tropics

Foamheart said:


> What kind of fruit did you use? Strawberries? Rasberries? Caramel? Does caramel come from a fruit tree or a fruit bush?
> 
> Thanks Richie...... Its also nice not to have the oven heat the house. And with the way the temperatures have shifted, it might not be a bad thing for up there these days too.


No Fruit Hersey Chocolate syrup 

Richie


----------



## foamheart

tropics said:


> No Fruit Hersey Chocolate syrup
> 
> Richie


Yeppers that works too!

LOL

I am glad you liked it. But it could never be confused with the NY style you make.


----------



## disco

Terrific cheesecake and points for the ladyfinger idea! Love it, Kevin.

Disco


----------



## foamheart

Thank you Disco

The lady fingers just hold that good fruit juice, hehehehe.......... Spray 'em lightly and it just adds flavors and the lady fingers I use these days are usually frozen which drys them out. The special fruit spray, moistens and plumbs those lady fingers!

I hope you try it, they have been a hit every place I have brought 'em.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Darn it Kevin.  I've looked everywhere for that mix.  Haven't found it so far--just have to keep looking I guess.

Gary


----------



## foamheart

GaryHibbert said:


> Darn it Kevin.  I've looked everywhere for that mix.  Haven't found it so far--just have to keep looking I guess.
> 
> Gary


Walmart says they have 'em.... you might check. Most large chains probably will. and You 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/15103545?...89815472&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=78312993169&veh=sem

Try the Jello locator service?

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/products/productlocator.aspx

If they don't work and ya really want some just let me know, I bet we can find someway.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Foamheart said:


> Walmart says they have 'em.... you might check. Most large chains probably will. and You
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/15103545?...89815472&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=78312993169&veh=sem
> 
> Try the Jello locator service?
> 
> http://www.kraftrecipes.com/products/productlocator.aspx
> 
> If they don't work and ya really want some just let me know, I bet we can find someway.


Thanks for the links.  I checked walmart.ca and no store anywhere near here stocks it.  However, I CAN order it online from them.  Thanks muchly.

Gary


----------



## foamheart

We aim to please.


----------

